# I am Got it



## Wadezilla (Apr 16, 2004)

Well after waiting since February we finally got our new 28rss this morning







â€¦Well almost the brake controller did not work properly so the they are hard wiring as right now. 
I just wanted to thank everyone here for the info put up on this web site it has help me more than I can possibly express. Everyone is so helpful no matter what the question isâ€¦ unlike other forums.

Does anyone have the link to check list that was posted same time ago?

Again thanks to everyone this being my first trailer I would be really lost without you guys.


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Congrats on getting your new 28rss! Thats a really nice layout. Good luck and have fun!!

Bob/Katy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats on the new rig!


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Congrats







now just start having good times!!

jim


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

Congrats and Happy Outbacking!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and happy RVing!


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

from one 28RSS'er to another HAPPY CAMPING!









Tom


----------

